# [SOLVED] Rome Total war, Crashes whence I conquere Rome



## xak02 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, 
Has anyone else encountered the problem with this game, where in, you conquer the city of Rome, and it either crashes, or brings up the "occupy, enslave, exterminate" menu and then crashes, to the desktop? This is the problem that I am facing currently, and it is very irritating. I have attempted to do this at least 10 times, hoping each time before was just a glitch. 

I have updated drivers as suggested by other posts, but the problem still persists. I have deactivated background programs such as Steam and Impulse.

My system is Running Windows XP service pack 3, with an Intell core 2 quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz. I have 3 gb of RAM and am running two Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT's SLI.

These specs match the game requirements of Pentium III 1 GHz, 256mb Ram, and Nvidia GeForce 3 or higher.

If anyone has experienced this issue and found a solution to it, I would love to hear from you. Thank you for reading, and for any help you might be able to give.

Have a nice day,
Xak02


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Rome Total war, Crashes whence I conquere Rome*

Hello xak02

Try patching the game with these two patches

Patch 1.3
http://www.fileplanet.com/146444/download/Rome:-Total-War-Patch-v1.3

Patch 1.3 to 1.5
http://www.fileplanet.com/159320/download/Rome:-Total-War-Patch-v1.3---v1.5


----------



## xak02 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Rome Total war, Crashes whence I conquere Rome*

Thanks McNinjaGuy,
The game is currently running on Version 1.5, should I download those patches anyway?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Rome Total war, Crashes whence I conquere Rome*

If the game is running 1.5 right now back up your saves 

This is it
My Computer/Program Files/Creative Assembly/Rome - Total War

Uninstall the game with revo uninstaller
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Then install it again.

I am thinking that the game is somehow corrupted.


----------



## xak02 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Rome Total war, Crashes whence I conquere Rome*

That did it, Rome has been sacked. Thanks a lot for your help McNinjaGuy!
That was indeed a weird set of events.

Have a good one!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad you got it sorted out. Please go to the top of the thread and select Thread Tools -> Mark as Solved.

Was it the the re-install of the game that fixed it?
Enjoy your game and conquering the world!


----------

